# Finally... My MAC Collection W/ Pictures!



## pleasurekitten (Jun 12, 2005)

Whew. This took me FOREVER to do, lemme tell you! So I hope all my MAC fanatics out there can appreciate it. This ISN'T my whole collection but it is the MAJORITY. It's always growing, but this is it as of 7.12.2005. PS. Some credit is due to *askewchick*. She inspired me to put fonts on the colors and stuff, so thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Enjoy and I know it's small, but I'm working on that! 

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y21...tten/BLUES.jpg

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y21...en/BROWNSS.jpg

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y21...en/GREENSS.jpg

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y21...tten/DIANA.jpg

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y21...itten/PIGS.jpg

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y21...en/GLOSSES.jpg

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y21...itten/LIPS.jpg


----------



## Crazy Girly (Jun 12, 2005)

That are great pics and you've got a lovely collection


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jun 12, 2005)

Really nice pictures colors look crisp and true to life.


----------



## roxybc (Jun 12, 2005)

Mind if I ask you where you got those fonts??  They're really cool!  I'd really like to know what the first, third, fourth, fifth and 6th ones are (ok, that's almost all of them!) sorry, those are really cool. I'd love to have them on my computer!


----------



## pleasurekitten (Jun 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_Mind if I ask you where you got those fonts??  They're really cool!  I'd really like to know what the first, third, fourth, fifth and 6th ones are (ok, that's almost all of them!) sorry, those are really cool. I'd love to have them on my computer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I got the fonts from dafont.com and I can give you the names but I have to leave for a BBQ right now so when I get a free moment, I will let you know, okay? Thanks.


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jun 12, 2005)

i love your pick of e/s!!


----------



## roxybc (Jun 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pleasurekitten* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
Mind if I ask you where you got those fonts??  They're really cool!  I'd really like to know what the first, third, fourth, fifth and 6th ones are (ok, that's almost all of them!) sorry, those are really cool. I'd love to have them on my computer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
I got the fonts from dafont.com and I can give you the names but I have to leave for a BBQ right now so when I get a free moment, I will let you know, okay? Thanks._

 
Cool, thanks a bunch, I'm sure I can find them myself on there!  If I can't I'll let you know!


----------



## melony (Jun 13, 2005)

well if that is a small collection i am only a little jealous

sike--I AM TOTALLY JEALOUS!!!


----------



## mjacqueline (Jun 13, 2005)

I love how you arrange the eyshadows. Hm... it created some lemmings!


----------



## Lola London (Mar 3, 2007)

Off topic question.. Wha font did you use for the eyeshadow "Black Tied"??

Tia!
-Lola


----------



## eowyn797 (Mar 4, 2007)

i LOVE that you labled everything, thank you!! you've got such a nice assortment of colors


----------



## Ciara (Mar 4, 2007)

Your collection is great....
all of the colors are beautiful.
love the e/s palettes


----------



## n_c (Mar 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 5, 2007)

OMG hon this is not small...this is so gorgeous esp ur e/s


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 5, 2007)

Note to self: Buy Electric Eel and Sprout. They're gorgeous!

Thanks for posting. You have a great collection.


----------



## nychick1384 (Sep 3, 2010)

Very nice! I'm jealous that you've hit pan on some of your shadows, I haven't hit pan yet


----------



## versace (Sep 8, 2010)

thank you this was very helpfull 
now i know which colors i want


----------



## pinkita (Sep 9, 2010)

oohh! the palettes are very nice!! great collection!


----------



## gemmel06 (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice collection the pics look great!


----------

